
TiDB 3.0 GA is released - mountainview
https://pingcap.com/blog/tidb-3.0-announcement/
======
karmakaze
> The latest version, 3.0.0-rc.2, passes Jepsen tests for snapshot isolation
> and single-key linearizability [...]

TiDB is a bit of an odd duck. It runs SQL queries with MySQL compatibility but
only has single-key ACID guarantees? Anyone know what guarantees are available
between keys?

It's also described as a Hybrid Transactional and Analytical Processing (HTAP)
database which sounds more meaningful to determine if it fits your use case.

